# Great cello albums/artists?



## edy

Every once in a while I listen to music with a cello in it and wish I had more music with the cello.

So I'm asking you guys... what albums or artists can you recommend with a cello? Either as a solo, or part of the song and such. One album that I like and comes to mind immediately is Damien Rice's - O album.

I've also listened to an album from Yo-Yo Ma and it didn't do much for me... maybe I just need to find the right album by him.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

The only thing I know of off hand is the Apocalyptica albums. Particularly Plays Metallica by Four Cellos and Inquisition Symphony albums.

Ryan


----------



## benny z

yo-yo ma's performance of bach's unaccompanied cello suites is pretty standard.


----------



## 03blueSI

benny z said:


> yo-yo ma's performance of bach's unaccompanied cello suites is pretty standard.


A better version of the Cello Suites, even though they are Mono and were recorded in the 30s, are the ones by Pablo Casals. They have more emotion and he has better tone than Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## drtool

I played drums in a working band for years. But I love all things cello. That being said Harry Chapin Greatest stories live 1 and 2. I usually do not like live cd's but this is the execption to the rule.


----------



## pianist

my knowledge of cello repertoire is pretty limited but i've always like the beethoven cello concerto in g major as well as the schumann cello concerto

a couple of greats on the cello would be 

mstislav rostropovich
marc minkowski
and yes pablo casals i agree with. very very musical performer

too bad classical music sunk into the archived age after rock was born. most of the very best died along with it


----------



## zukiaudio

cello and small string ensembles


----------



## fuscobal

Apocalyptica is nice but far from an audiophile recording. try Teresa Perez on XRCD2 from JVC !


----------



## WLDock

Are you saying Classical is not your things? There are several great Yo-Yo Ma recordings but some of the non Classical stuff like the record with Bobby McFerrin as well as the Jazz recording with Claude Bolling: Suite for Cello & Jazz Piano Trio are a departure from classical.

There are several Quartets like the KRONOS QUARTET that do some different things.

Maybe you are looking for a more modern urban Hip-Hop, Jazz, Rock feel? Check out Dana Leong:

http://www.danaleong.com/


----------



## backwoods

edy said:


> Every once in a while I listen to music with a cello in it and wish I had more music with the cello.
> 
> .


having the same problem with cowbell..

I need more cowbell.


----------



## WLDock

backwoods said:


> having the same problem with cowbell..
> 
> I need more cowbell.


Funny Just go get yourself some latin music.....

Or go get the all time Funk Classic.... Funkadelic's One Nation Under A Groove....There is some very funky Cowbell on that cut.


----------



## edy

Thanks guys, I'll start checking out some of these artists and albums

WLDock: I do like classical, but the one album I bought of Yo-Yo Ma did nothing for me. I checked a couple others on Thursday and I found a few tracks that I did like.

Sometimes I like songs immediately, other times, songs need to grow on me before I start liking them. This is why I started checking out other albums by Yo-Yo Ma.


----------



## drtool

Reviews? Are you going to post here or in the other section?


----------



## Weightless

If you don't mind the banjo, Bela Fleck teamed up with Edgar Meyer for a banjo/cello album. Interesting stuff but not for everyone.


----------



## Infinity

Something similar would be Michael Manring, and the recordings are generally exceptional.


----------



## Boostedrex

zukiaudio said:


> cello and small string ensembles


I have that very CD and listen to it quite often. Great CD and the recordings on it are really something!!

About Apocalyptica, I also listen to them a lot. The Inquistion Symphony CD is a very good quality recording IMHO. Plus, they're a HUGE departure from the norm in classical string instruments. Very refreshing to listen to and they are a very talented group of musicians. Just my .02

Zach


----------



## flashflair

Japanese artist Kanon Wakeshima is a cello artist. Her album "Shinshoku Dolce" is amazing. She has a Gothic feel to it. But gorgeous music.


----------



## SoundChaser

Kerry Minnear from one of my all time favorite bands called Gentle Giant plays the cello on certain songs. He also plays guitars, keyboards, percussion and wind instruments. Oh yea, he sings to. The other members of the band are also accomplished multi-instrumentalists. And I do mean accomplished, unlike Prince, who also plays multiple instruments, but is not really accomplished on any of them.

They were a progressive rock band that fused jazz, rock and classical music. Some cds with cello playing on them are:

Octopus
Edge of Twilight (a compilation cd.)
The Power and the Glory
The Official Live: Playing the Fool


----------



## Boostedrex

Speaking of odd departures from the norm. Les Claypool has had Mike Bass (cello player) on his last 2 albums. Of Whales and Woe as well as Of Fungi and Foe. The cello takes the place of where the normal electric guitar would be. Really cool sounding IMHO, but I'm also a die hard Claypool fan.


----------



## Niebur3

One Republic has a really good cello player in most of their songs....saw them as an opening band for Rob Thomas and they were awesome...he had a black cello.


----------



## gymrat2005

Madalyn Parnas and her sister Cicely Parnas. These two sisters are hot! And I believe the recording is from Sheffield Labs, which is audiophile quality to say the least.


----------



## spaghetti59

A very interesting crossover album (folk music-world music-classical music):"Cello" from Barry Phillips. Good recording quality.


----------



## keivan

edy said:


> Every once in a while I listen to music with a cello in it and wish I had more music with the cello.
> 
> So I'm asking you guys... what albums or artists can you recommend with a cello? Either as a solo, or part of the song and such. One album that I like and comes to mind immediately is Damien Rice's - O album.
> 
> I've also listened to an album from Yo-Yo Ma and it didn't do much for me... maybe I just need to find the right album by him.



Andrea Bauer - Cello Songs for Silence (2002) . [email protected] . give me your Email address , i`ll send U the album


----------



## crzystng

Even though this post is almost 9 months old, if anyone else is actually interested in something else from a cello, check out the bottom line duo. They are a married couple, guy plays double bass and wife plays cello, amazing, unorthodox, combination that goes together like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## trigg007

My vote (non-classical) Yo-Yo Ma's "Obrigado Brazil"


----------



## emrliquidlife

I wish I could remember the CD and song, but there is a fantastic Yo Yo Ma song that I use to introduce people to his style. 

1st song on the CD, I'll look it up for you.

Ed


----------

